
My Crypto Name Opportunities and Feedback - redlinejoe
My Crypto Name opportunities and looking for feedback on an aliasing solution to crypto public keys. Any constructive feedback, negative or positive is welcome. Be aware I will engage in conversation regarding feedback, but I welcome that as you should too. I&#x27;d also like to encourage crypto wallet and exchange developers in the community to reach out regarding opportunities and meaningful partnerships. Thank you Hacker News, I appreciate the platform. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mycryptoname.com
======
redlinejoe
A Typical Wallet Address looks like this:
0x54baae98985573858f14b8faedcbe647bf0d28ed

A typical Crypto Name looks like this: $RandySmith or $MyMiningGroup

------
redlinejoe
Did I post this in the wrong place or is nobody interested in the topic?

